# Stihl 034?



## Trigger Man (Oct 28, 2009)

My local stihl dealer has an 034 secondhand for sale are these any good?, are they pro grade or homeowner quality?
I'm not to familiar with the older stihl's so I don't know anything about the 034's quality, How would one stack up next to a stock 361? Oh and what's one worth in good used condition (Canadian dollars) or US funds ,roughly?


----------



## mheim1 (Oct 28, 2009)

034s come in different versions (av and av super).
The super has the same displacement as the 036.
I had a 034 super in excellent condition which I sold for $300 (should have kept it).
They are considered pro saws.
As far as a 034 compares to a 361:
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=111756&highlight=034

Hope this helps.


----------



## Trigger Man (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you. I'm not 100% sure which model it was( av or super)? 
Did stihl ever just make an 034? because I don't remember seeing AV OR SUPER on the tag.
They want $300 no tax for it .I'll have to go back and verify which model 034 it was. I plan on going back anyhow to take a better look, I was on a p/u, work related so I did'nt have much time to browse.


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

The 034 is the granddaddy of the 361. Sort of anyway. Its considered a pro model in my book. Cant remember ccs but smaller than 036 and 361. If its in good running shape its probably worth it.


----------



## Evan (Oct 28, 2009)

considerd a pro saw regardless of wether it says av or super

i think mine says av super on it






its very clean id maybe pay 300 for one looking like this. but regardless of how clean is id try and talk them down to 250 maybe 225 all depends on what they have into it


----------



## Trigger Man (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank's guys, Evan I'll for sure try and talk them down some on the $$ price. So if it is just a 034 it should still be a pretty good saw eh! I'm pretty sure it did'nt have AV OR SUPERav on the tag but I'll double check tommorrow.


----------



## mheim1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> The 034 is the granddaddy of the 361. Sort of anyway. Its considered a pro model in my book. Cant remember ccs but smaller than 036 and 361. If its in good running shape its probably worth it.



:agree2:
The 034 is 56.5ccm, the super or 036 is 61.5ccm (same stroke, 2mm more bore). 4.1hp vs 4.6hp


----------



## Trigger Man (Oct 28, 2009)

So the 034 is similar to the 341 am I right?


----------



## dancan (Oct 28, 2009)

Not as smooth and feels a little heavier/bulkier but my 034 was dependable and cut what I wanted (sold it to buy an 034 super) .
They don't have the rpm of the 341/361 and are a little harder on fuel but I still use mine and it's not for sale .


----------



## Trigger Man (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Dan.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Oct 28, 2009)

I just bought an 034 at a yardsale. Someone put straight gas in it. I cleaned up the jug but the piston and rings are shot!!!! I can't find a piston for it anywhere. I have the 034 av 46 mm model. I can't wait to find one just so I can get it together and use it!!


----------



## MotorSeven (Oct 28, 2009)

As stated the 034 is a great saw. I sold mine to my friend/neighbor for $150 after I got a 361. He hurt his back & had surgery shortly after(no, not using the saw), so I ended up refusing to take his money. That was a year ago & he still braggs on his saw. Jmho, prices are a little crazy, for me I would stay in the $200-ish range.

RD


----------



## Brushwacker (Oct 29, 2009)

Trigger Man said:


> Thank's guys, Evan I'll for sure try and talk them down some on the $$ price. So if it is just a 034 it should still be a pretty good saw eh! I'm pretty sure it did'nt have AV OR SUPERav on the tag but I'll double check tommorrow.



I like the straight 034 just fantastic after using 034 supers and an 036 for many years. I don't even notice the power disadvantage but I suppose if I run them together I would but it doesn't seem the specs speak for their performance compared to the super. Both pull an 20" bar without an complaint.


----------



## Evan (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah a half horse realy in the real world makes no difrence.


----------



## Hooch91steven (Aug 2, 2013)

*Great Saw*

Have Had one for 20 years and only rebuilt once.Would recommend. Have a look at the eng coil and check for cracks in the wires also start the Saw and see if it will run in different potions .:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Sawyer man88 (Feb 7, 2018)

I paI'd 260$ for one with a new 20 inch bar and carbide tip chain that has 160 psi compression and is clean I changed the fuel line and impulse line and put a carb kit in it and I love it I wouldn't take 350$ cash right now for it there my favorite saw reliable and they have plenty of grunt for what I want it'll eat a 18 to 20 inch red oak up I'm impressed


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 7, 2018)

That was 5 years ago.


----------



## Evan (Feb 8, 2018)

Whoa id forgotten i had a 034. 

To bad photo bucket failed us


----------



## ajshoe (Mar 1, 2022)

have (2) 034 super - best saw I've ever owned and used out of 50 saws. bought both of them new and they have newer failed me yet. best saw for power to weight ratio. I've used lots of saws and not sure what it would take for me to sell it. These saws rip thru oak like no other. just my 2 cents worth. have (5) 020 supers but have had to occasionally work on them - not as reliable as the 034 saws but they are smaller and get more use. there is no comparison of these saws to the new ones. I'll stick with these til I'm done cutting.


----------

